# Блокировка dbus самим же dbus

## dasV

Доброго времени суток, проблема заключается в том что происходит блокировка, я бы понял если бы блокировались две разные программы, одну из которых можно былобы просто переставить, но тут блочится dbus что делать не совсем ясно. 

Хотя конечно можно постаринке переставить.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies  .##... done!

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/dbus-0.91 (is blocking sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2)

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.5.0-r1 [1.4.1] USE="ipv6 oss -ao% -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/conky-1.4.5 [1.4.0-r1] USE="X ipv6 truetype -audacious (-bmpx) -hddtemp% -mpd% -vim-syntax% (-infopipe%) (-xmms%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.6.7 [2.6.5] USE="ldap pam ssl -ipf-transparent -logrotate -nis (-pf-transparent) -sasl (-selinux) -snmp -zero-penalty-hit (-customlog%) (-follow-xff%) (-underscores%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 [0.62-r2] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) (-gtk%*) (-mono%) (-python%*) (-qt3%*) (-qt4%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r3 [0.5.7-r3] USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.15] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

С уважением das

----------

## ZByte

Ага и это ещё не всё. После установки 1.0.2 ты словишь ПРИВЕД с тем, что у тебя как минимум гном не поднимется и вроде как не только он.

Причем revdep-rebuild ничего не показывает. И вобще у них там какая-то беда с версией 1.0.2. Я назад откатился от греха подальше.

----------

## viy

Мне revdep-rebuild помог. Но потрахался я знатно.

Слишком много софта слинковано с dbus'ом.

Примерно день (рабочий) занимался пересборкой пакетов...

----------

## Balancer

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> Ага и это ещё не всё. После установки 1.0.2 ты словишь ПРИВЕД с тем, что у тебя как минимум гном не поднимется и вроде как не только он.

 

Всё с 1.0.2 работает прекрасно. Только нужно пересобирать всё, что от dbus зависит. На двух машинах уже до 1.x обновился, одна amd64 и одна - x86. Ещё одну x86 пока не трогаю  :Smile: 

----------

## ZByte

 *viy wrote:*   

> Мне revdep-rebuild помог. Но потрахался я знатно.
> 
> Слишком много софта слинковано с dbus'ом.
> 
> Примерно день (рабочий) занимался пересборкой пакетов...

 

Ну у меня беда в том, что revdep-rebuild ничего не показывает, а выяснять ручками что от него зависит не хотелось.

Тут на форуме вроде как писали как можно заставить revdep-rebuild "увидеть" нарушенные зависимости, но на мой взгляд это идеологически не правильно, поэтому решил подождать фикса от разработчиков.

----------

## f0rk

А я обновился и вместо пересборки кучи пакетов сделал просто симлинк /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

И все работает нормально...  :Wink: 

----------

## r0mis

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> А я обновился и вместо пересборки кучи пакетов сделал просто симлинк /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0
> 
> И все работает нормально... 

 

аналогично +

emerge dbus-glib dbus-qt3-old

----------

## ZByte

 *r0mis wrote:*   

>  *f0rk wrote:*   А я обновился и вместо пересборки кучи пакетов сделал просто симлинк /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2 -> /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0
> 
> И все работает нормально...  
> 
> аналогично +
> ...

 

Самое весёлое в этой ситуации это то, что после того как сделаешь симлинк, то revdep-rebuild начинает "видеть" потерянные зависимости.

----------

